# Aires January 2009 edition



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

I have also listed the CCI DVD of aires in France, Spain Portugal, Italy, Germany, etc. on Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=230353615288

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e287/yoyoDesign/CCinfo.jpg


----------

